

Disqus Commenting Down - vyrotek
http://status.disqus.com/

======
vyrotek
I've noticed that multiple blogs I read which use Disqus are missing their
comment section. Is this a result of everyone's coverage of the Apple
conference?

~~~
danielha
It's not directly related to the event, but related to a recent code push.

We're putting status here: <http://status.disqus.com>

~~~
vyrotek
_"Our service is almost back to normal. Some sites may experience slow loading
or errors with your comment count. This however does not affect the posting of
comments. The following is our post mortem report. At around 9:30am PDT,
Disqus identified a big increase in response times for traffic hitting non-VIP
and API servers. The problem was tied to a significant increase in volume of
requests to disqus.com, which overwhelmed our load balancer capacity. The
immediate problem has been resolved by doubling load balancer capacity, and we
are looking at options to improve capacity and availability of the API and the
rest of the Disqus platform based on the lessons learned from today's issues.
We sincerely apologize for the interruptions this morning, -Giannii"_

So it was related to a spike in traffic volume. :)

~~~
danielha
It was a bad configuration which, sure, probably wouldn't have been a big deal
if we had 0 traffic. :)

